# My Christmas Haul



## Delerium (Dec 27, 2008)

Combination of items from Sephora and MAC.  My fiancee loves me very much (he should though, I bought him a brand new camera to the tune of like $400.00). 

ANyways, on to the haulage!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Clarins Instant Smooth Perfecting Touch, Lush Lite Lip Balm, Givenchy Very Irresistable, Sheer Shine Mist, MUFE Concealer Pallette 1, NARS Laguna Bronzer, MUFE HD Powder, Sephora Nude Lip Gloss (freebie), MUFE # 92, Benefit BADGal Lash.






Strobe Liquid, Circa Plum Pigment, Jardin Aires Pigment, DangerZone Trio, Luna CCB, Funtabulous D/G, Glamour O.D. D/G, Soft & Slow L/G, White Magic L/G

Andddd...the best part...brushes my fiancee bought me...love love love.






All in my new brush roll!





188,116,109,190





222, 209, 217, 242, 239





224, 217, 219, 252, 263

I bought one of the 217 at the CCO before Christmas...can never have too many though hehe.

Can't wait to play with all my new stuff...my first appointment is just after New Year's.  Even my clients are excited about my new brushes.


----------



## leenybeeny (Dec 27, 2008)

Woohoo!  Great haul!!  Merry Christmas!


----------



## CosmePro (Dec 27, 2008)

Excellent haulage


----------



## orkira (Dec 27, 2008)

Love the brushes.  Congrats on a great haul.


----------



## nunu (Dec 27, 2008)

amazing stuff! enjoy.


----------



## hooked*on*mac (Dec 29, 2008)

great Haul! Enjoy your new goodies =)


----------



## Delerium (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I've been having fun...did a couple new years looks last night for friends and they came out nice.

I just realized that I forgot to name a few things in the photos...the eye shadows are: Naked Lunch, Club, White Frost, Dazzlelight, and Juxt.

Also missed the perfume which is obviously Acqua diGio.

Thanks again for your comments!


----------



## kiiwi (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome! Enjoy! I love soft & slow lipglass!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Jan 12, 2009)

Great haul!!!


----------

